# Scioto yesterday



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I made a long hike along the Scioto yesterday in an area I never fished before. Was trying to locate Smallies in some places I thought might be their 'wintering holes', but only ended up with one 10 inch Smallie, 14 inch Saugeye, and a couple Rock Bass. All caught on 1/8 oz. orange jig head with pink antifreeze Big Joshy. Worked the swimbait slow, bouncing it off the bottom and rocks. The river was pretty dirty so I did not have high hopes anyway, but it sure was nice to get out in the beautiful weather and explore. Anyone else do any good on the local rivers this past weekend?


----------



## rudyfish (Jun 20, 2007)

Seenough a guy wading along 315 up north as I drove buy wishing it was me


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Did better then me , I was wadeing north of Griggs , tried everything but skunked.


----------



## sciotoyaker (Jan 23, 2015)

I fished the scioto river just south of 270, around the warm water discharge.


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Fished it a little yesterday, no takers. But even though it's still muddy, it's definitely starting to clear up. Just in the last week it started to clear considerably. We may be in business soon if the heavy rains/snow stay away.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad to hear you made it out and got some fish! instead of a skunk good job


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I walked a ton of shoreline. Was basically walking, exploring, and of course fishing from 3:00-11:00. Oh, and I did one of your 'temperature checks' too Rob. Only slipped in up to my knees but was definitely cold!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

dre said:


> I walked a ton of shoreline. Was basically walking, exploring, and of course fishing from 3:00-11:00. Oh, and I did one of your 'temperature checks' too Rob. Only slipped in up to my knees but was definitely cold!


Matt, don't be doing my job no more I do work in a union environment and would have to file a grievance against you


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I floated a central Ohio river (one without a headwind) with a few friends. We didn't catch a damn thing, but we weren't trying too hard if you know what I mean.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

No saugeyes but connected with my first smallie of the year in the sciota today


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)




----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Gfhteen said:


> No saugeyes but connected with my first smallie of the year in the sciota today


Nice job! Healthy looking smallie! Congrats!


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice smallie!


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

zack pahl said:


> We may be in business soon if the heavy rains/snow stay away.


..... So much for that idea.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

zack pahl said:


> ..... So much for that idea.
> View attachment 201764


Man, we got that much rain yesterday/last night? I guess I wasn't really paying attention. Back to hitting up the lakes until the ice comes back...if it does


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Also nice looking Smallie, Gfhteen! What did you get him on?


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

dre said:


> Man, we got that much rain yesterday/last night? I guess I wasn't really paying attention. Back to hitting up the lakes until the ice comes back...if it does


Indeed we did. Over 1.5" of heavy rain, which will usually make the river rise 3-4'. Sucks!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

We needed the rain.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

dre said:


> Also nice looking Smallie, Gfhteen! What did you get him on?


3" half green half yellow twister tail. Probably lost 10 jigs in 2 hours.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> We needed the rain.


LIES


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> We needed the rain.


I'd love to know what stretch of the Scioto you fish then.. Apparently wherever it is; the water is so crystal clear that you pray for rain to muddy it up. 

The stretches I fish however, have been absolute chocolate milk since mid Dec., and finally just within the past 2 weeks showed significant clearing until the downpours last night. 

The only thing the rain last night did: pushed the (river) season back another 2-3 weeks or more. Just checked the gauges and the river rose 5' today and it still climbing. I'm eager to know how that was "needed"!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

zack pahl said:


> I'd love to know what stretch of the Scioto you fish then.. Apparently wherever it is; the water is so crystal clear that you pray for rain to muddy it up.
> 
> The stretches I fish however, have been absolute chocolate milk since mid Dec., and finally just within the past 2 weeks showed significant clearing until the downpours last night.
> 
> The only thing the rain last night did: pushed the (river) season back another 2-3 weeks or more. Just checked the gauges and the river rose 5' today and it still climbing. *I'm eager to know how that was "needed"!*


The one thing that immediately comes to mind is the temperature of the rain. This is pretty much Ice-out: the rising warmed river along with the increased photoperiod (day length) sends a message to the fish that Winter is very close to being over and to get ready for spring. Those early spawners (Saugeye, Suckers, Muskie, Pike) should begin making there prespawn migrations very soon (like today). We're a solid Month ahead of Schedule .


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

zack pahl said:


> I'd love to know what stretch of the Scioto you fish then.. Apparently wherever it is; the water is so crystal clear that you pray for rain to muddy it up.
> 
> The stretches I fish however, have been absolute chocolate milk since mid Dec., and finally just within the past 2 weeks showed significant clearing until the downpours last night.
> 
> The only thing the rain last night did: pushed the (river) season back another 2-3 weeks or more. Just checked the gauges and the river rose 5' today and it still climbing. I'm eager to know how that was "needed"!


January had half the average rainfall and creeks were running low for this time of year. It may be inconvenient for fishing in the immediate moment, but fish need water. If you have easy fishing conditions this time of year, something is wrong and you will likely pay for it down the line.

BTW, there are several flows in the Central Ohio area which do clear up much faster than the Scioto. Broaden you horizons a smidge and you will expand your fishing opportunities.


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

acklac7 said:


> The one thing that immediately comes to mind is the temperature of the rain. This is pretty much Ice out: the rising warmed river along with the increased photo period (day length) pretty much sends a message to the fish that Winter is very close to being over and to get ready for spring. Those early spawners (Saugeye, Suckers, Muskie, Pike) should begin making there prespawn migrations very soon (like today). We're a solid Month ahead of Schedule .


I dunno man, I'll believe when I see it! I thought that same thing today about the warm(er) rain, until I looked at the extended forecast...But from what I'm seeing now: the extended forecast shows us heading right back into into winter with temperatures falling the next 10 days with lows in the teens and highs in the upper 20's, low 30's. I'm just not convinced that one warm rain will kickstart pre-spawn in the first week of February in Ohio, especially with a drastic upcoming temperature drop. I'll be the first to admit I'm wrong though if it happens!! One of the few times I hope I'm wrong, haha


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Gfhteen said:


> 3" half green half yellow twister tail. Probably lost 10 jigs in 2 hours.


I always lose or straighten about that many jigs there too. Nice smallie!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

zack pahl said:


> I dunno man, I'll believe when I see it! I thought that same thing today about the warm(er) rain, until I looked at the extended forecast...But from what I'm seeing now: the extended forecast shows us heading right back into into winter with temperatures falling the next 10 days with lows in the teens and highs in the upper 20's, low 30's. I'm just not convinced that one warm rain will kickstart pre-spawn in the first week of February in Ohio, especially with a drastic upcoming temperature drop. I'll be the first to admit I'm wrong though if it happens!! One of the few times I hope I'm wrong, haha


Prolonged warm temps, a good solid warm rain, and noticeably increased day-length will get some fish moving. Mark my word .


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> January had half the average rainfall and creeks were running low for this time of year. It may be inconvenient for fishing in the immediate moment, but fish need water. If you have easy fishing conditions this time of year, something is wrong and you will likely pay for it down the line.
> 
> BTW, there are several flows in the Central Ohio area which do clear up much faster than the Scioto. Broaden you horizons a smidge and you will expand your fishing opportunities.


Im well aware that there are other Central Ohio flows (damn near all of them) that clear up faster than the Scioto, as I fish the majority of them. I only put in my two cents as it pertained to the Scioto and nowhere else (since this was a Scioto thread). 

I suppose that I should have prefaced my opinions as to how they relate specifically to Saugeye... Which the last two years I caught the majority of (including my bigger ones) in low water conditions on the Scioto.. And I when I say low water, I mean: almost bone dry.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry if you guys don't believe in th


zack pahl said:


> Im well aware that there are other Central Ohio flows (damn near all of them) that clear up faster than the Scioto, as I fish the majority of them. I only put in my two cents as it pertained to the Scioto and nowhere else (since this was a Scioto thread).
> 
> I suppose that I should have prefaced my opinions as to how they relate specifically to Saugeye... Which the last two years I caught the majority of (including my bigger ones) in low water conditions on the Scioto.. And I when I say low water, I mean: almost bone dry.


Yeah, the fish are easier to target when they only have a few pools to retreat to. Bone dry in February is probably not a good thing; although, it might mess up your weekend plans.


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> Sorry if you guys don't believe in th
> 
> Yeah, the fish are easier to target when they only have a few pools to retreat to. Bone dry in February is probably not a good thing; although, it might mess up your weekend plans.


Hah. Alright man, I'm sorry that I got you all worked up. Please PM me if you want to continue this conversation so that we can spare everyone else the misery.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Are you sure you aren't the one that isn't a little worked up? I only expressed a different opinion.

...all I said was we needed the rain...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Are you sure you aren't the one that isn't a little worked up? I only expressed a different opinion.
> 
> ...all I said was we needed the rain...


Its a River S-Eye thing; You creek Smallie guys just wouldnt understand


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> Prolonged warm temps, a good solid warm rain, and noticeably increased day-length will get some fish moving. Mark my word .


Check the Reports around Ohio, Springs a Coming.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

acklac7 said:


> Check the Reports around Ohio, Springs a Coming.


At the risk of sounding like a contrarian, it looks to me like the ice boys are going to get a second round in February. Better get out this weekend.


Weather Report

Columbus, Ohio

· *Descriptive*

Thursday02/04*35*|*24* °F

*Thursday* *10*% Precip. / *0* in

Generally cloudy. Temps nearly steady in the mid 30s. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph.

*Thursday Night* *10*% Precip. / *0* in

Evening clouds will give way to clearing overnight. Low 24F. Winds WNW at 5 to 10 mph.

Friday02/05 *43*|*26* °F

*Friday* *0*% Precip. / *0* in

Sunshine and some clouds. High 43F. Winds SW at 5 to 10 mph.

*Friday Night* *0*% Precip. / *0* in

Partly cloudy skies. Low 26F. Winds light and variable.

Saturday02/06 *46*|*27* °F

*Saturday* *0*% Precip. / *0* in

Partly cloudy skies. High 46F. Winds SW at 10 to 20 mph.

*Saturday Night* *20*% Precip. / *0* in

A few clouds from time to time. Low 27F. Winds light and variable.

Sunday02/07 *50*|*33* °F

*Sunday* *0*% Precip. / *0* in

Except for a few afternoon clouds, mainly sunny. High near 50F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.

*Sunday Night* *80*% Precip. / *< 1* in

Mainly cloudy with a mixture of rain and snow showers developing late. Low 33F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precip 80%.

Monday02/08 *37*|*25* °F

*Monday* *80*% Precip. / *~ 1* in

Snow during the morning will give way to showers of rain and wet snow during the afternoon. High 37F. Winds W at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of precip 80%. Snowfall around one inch.

*Monday Night* *50*% Precip. / *< 1* in

Partly cloudy in the evening followed by periods of snow showers after midnight. Low near 25F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 50%.

Tuesday02/09*26*|*18* °F

*Tuesday* *50*% Precip. / *~ 1* in

Occasional snow showers. High 26F. Winds W at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 50%. About one inch of snow expected.

*Tuesday Night* *50*% Precip. / *~ 1* in

Snow showers. Low 18F. Winds WNW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 50%. About one inch of snow expected.

Wednesday02/10 *25*|*13* °F

*Wednesday* *20*% Precip. / *0* in

Cloudy. High around 25F. Winds W at 10 to 20 mph.

*Wednesday Night* *10*% Precip. / *0* in

Cloudy early with partial clearing expected late. Low 13F. Winds W at 10 to 15 mph.

Thursday02/11*33*|*18* °F

*Thursday* *10*% Precip. / *0* in

Except for a few afternoon clouds, mainly sunny. High 33F. Winds WSW at 10 to 20 mph.

*Thursday Night* *20*% Precip. / *0* in

A few clouds. Low 18F. Winds W at 10 to 15 mph.

Friday02/12 *34*|*16* °F

*Friday* *20*% Precip. / *0* in

Partly cloudy skies during the morning hours will become overcast in the afternoon. High 34F. Winds WSW at 10 to 20 mph.

*Friday Night* *20*% Precip. / *0* in

Mostly cloudy. Low 16F. Winds W at 10 to 15 mph.

Saturday02/13 *29*|*20* °F

*Saturday* *10*% Precip. / *0* in

Sunshine. High 29F. Winds W at 10 to 15 mph.

*Saturday Night* *20*% Precip. / *0* in


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Every high water event from now thru spring will have the eyes on the move. They will make false spawn runs every high water and when they get to where they want to be they will stay there awhile. If no bait and Temps are not stable or conducive to spawn they will spread back out downstream and wait for next high water. Then repeat that till spawn


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm learning a lot from reading this thread. Thanks.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> At the risk of sounding like a contrarian, it looks to me like the ice boys are going to get a second round in February. Better get out this weekend.


Yea, Forecast changed (big surprise). When I checked it a few days ago it had us getting back into the 50's after a few days in the 30's.

I still stand by the fact that Springs coming, we're weeks away from March now  (March 1st is my unofficial start date for spring) .


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

fishslim said:


> Every high water event from now thru spring will have the eyes on the move. They will make false spawn runs every high water and when they get to where they want to be they will stay there awhile. If no bait and Temps are not stable or conducive to spawn they will spread back out downstream and wait for next high water. Then repeat that till spawn


I think you were in the lab when they bioengineered these things.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The temperature of the rain: One thing I never realized before getting involved with watershed activities is, there is invisible thermal pollution in the form of warm or hot water. Think what happens when a summer cloudburst hits a parking lot that's too hot to walk on barefoot, or a hot roof.

That's why they installed those rain basins at Griggs, slow the water down and give it time to cool. It used to shoot fast and hot from the culverts under 33, straight into the river.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

FOSR said:


> The temperature of the rain: One thing I never realized before getting involved with watershed activities is, there is invisible thermal pollution in the form of warm or hot water. Think what happens when a summer cloudburst hits a parking lot that's too hot to walk on barefoot, or a hot roof.
> 
> That's why they installed those rain basins at Griggs, slow the water down and give it time to cool. It used to shoot fast and hot from the culverts under 33, straight into the river.


Lemme tell ya, it still does below Griggs. I got caught in a downpour one day and sheltered on a point. I took off when the water started flowing on both sides of me. By that time it was blasting from every culvert and run around the old quarries area and was a nice temp for a bath. Checked the USGS later and saw it went from about 80 degrees to well over 90 in one jump. 

Not only that, check out all of those new condos and McMansions along the west side of the river between Griggs and 670. All of the roofs drain straight over the bank into the river.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

[QUOTE Not only that, check out all of those new condos and McMansions along the west side of the river between Griggs and 670. All of the roofs drain straight over the bank into the river.[/QUOTE]

I did notice this! They are basically built up on a steep bank and due to how high the homes are, any water running off the roof goes straight into the Scioto. I've witnessed it a couple times, but never thought about the temperature difference. Pretty interesting.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

That run off water is nuts.. Can be danger to


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

FOSR said:


> The temperature of the rain: One thing I never realized before getting involved with watershed activities is, there is invisible thermal pollution in the form of warm or hot water. Think what happens when a summer cloudburst hits a parking lot that's too hot to walk on barefoot, or a hot roof.
> 
> That's why they installed those rain basins at Griggs, slow the water down and give it time to cool. It used to shoot fast and hot from the culverts under 33, straight into the river.


Hey FOSR, do you know anything about the city putting in some sort wetland project down in Whetstone Park? Walk the dog through every day and in August talked to some people who said something about re-routing a storm sewer and creating a large rain garden/wet land area along the brook. Was hoping they would have started by now but nothing.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> Prolonged warm temps, a good solid warm rain, and noticeably increased day-length will get some fish moving. Mark my word .


Snagged this Fat Female below a certain Scioto Spillway today. She went NUTS! Thought for sure I had a Wiper on. Nope, just a frisky, feisty pre-spawn female S-eye.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

You actually snag it AJ or did this one actually eat for you.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Snagged .

Probably the worst 6-month stretch i've had in my life (partially due to the fact that you keep stealing mah Wipers  ). Then again I just haven't been able to get out much. Guess it's all relative.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

percidaeben said:


> Hey FOSR, do you know anything about the city putting in some sort wetland project down in Whetstone Park? Walk the dog through every day and in August talked to some people who said something about re-routing a storm sewer and creating a large rain garden/wet land area along the brook. Was hoping they would have started by now but nothing.


I owe you a response. Let me ask the FLOW people about it.

Meanwhile, put "whetstone prairie columbus" into google.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

FOSR said:


> I owe you a response. Let me ask the FLOW people about it.
> 
> Meanwhile, put "whetstone prairie columbus" into google.


No worries man. In September I noticed stakes starting in the field bellow the tennis courts that ran in a line on down the hill. Then in the open space there between the road the prairie and the creek there had to be about a hinder or so in a round shape. All had different colored marking tape on their heads. They were out for about 2 weeks. One evening while waking saw a batch of people. Went and talked to them and the were OSU wetland people. Said they were re-routing storm sewer and creating a large rain garden/wetland area. I'm EEOB Major and excited to see this happen. Just can't find any info.


----------

